# Metal Spinning



## D.Oliver (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone looked through the newest PSI catalog?  They have a page or two in there on metal spinning.  It looks interesting.  You basically make a wood form and then bend a metal disc over the form.  Is anybody doing anything like this?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tried it--Not as easy as it looks, but I also did not invest a lot of time----the pieces of metal were  "pricey" in my mind, did not see an application for the Craft shows.

I thought the pricepoints would be too high.


----------



## penmaker56 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorbey used to have metal spinning products, but it looks like they got out of it. Ed's right, not as easy as it looks, needs grease or wax to act as a lube, and a lot of brawn.


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 17, 2011)

I looked through the catalog the other day and noticed it...  Just didn't interest me that much.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 17, 2011)

I need to take a look. This is something I always wanted to try.  I can imagine  small turned wooden boxes with a brass or copper spun lid.  Don't know anything about costs or price points. Would just like to try it for fun.


----------



## Christian (Aug 17, 2011)

Interesting small scale spinning here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g77FKX9_dEs&feature=related


----------



## bitshird (Aug 17, 2011)

Woodturning workshop did a segment on metal spinning, Yoder nearly cut his head off . Above every thing else, you need a Powerhouse lathe, and a special tool rest. But you can make some cute lids and such for turned boxes. It looks like way too much work for me!!


----------



## penhead (Aug 17, 2011)

When I served as VP for our Woodturners Club, I invited Dave Hout to come do a demo..which he accepted..and Dave is a great metal spinner and did an excellent demo on metal spinning. I hadthe opportunity to  try my hand at it, and it is really fasinating how easy it is to form the spinning metal...but, it takes entirely different tools and a fairly strong lathe...not to mention the (IMO) fairly costly price of the metal blanks...but all in all, it sure was fun


----------



## Haynie (Aug 17, 2011)

For people like me who had no idea what you guys are talking about and no youtube access

http://www.fdp.nu/mikelldevice/spinning.pdf


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 17, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Woodturning workshop did a segment on metal spinning, Yoder nearly cut his head off . Above every thing else, you need a Powerhouse lathe, and a special tool rest. But you can make some cute lids and such for turned boxes. It looks like way too much work for me!!



Tim Yoder??? He's a hoot! 

Anyone have that on video?  Would love to see that one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 17, 2011)

I did some in jr high using copper sheeting. Looked similar to this, but
didn't use metal tooling. I was using what amounted to a hard broomstick
and wax. Simple things like wall sconces, candle reflectors..  it was fun!


----------



## JimB (Aug 18, 2011)

Last year one of the members of the local turning club did a demo as he had taken up spinning about a year earlier. It was a great demo.


----------



## psilevy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Metal Spinning from Penn State Industries*

Hi all,  I think a few words of explanation are in order about our "Metal Spinning" program.

Check out the various spinning videos on You Tube to see what "Metal Spinning" is all about then check out our new metal spinning program.  Try to find a supplier of metal spinning tools or accessories in this country (or in the world) and you'll find they don't exist.

We're taking this old, fragmented and obscure art form and streamlining all aspects to make it easy for the hobbyist wood turner to get started.  We're supplying all of the appropriate tools and equipment.  All you need is a mini / midi lathe and you're ready to go. 
Once you're involved you'll be able to design your own projects, add metal parts to your turning .. the possibilities are unlimited.

We supply a turnkey affordable starter package that includes:
   Tools, toolrests, wax, applicators, spinning forms (mandrels), metal spinning discs, "Get started" projects, polishes, an instructional video and more.  In the future we intend to re-energize this lost are form with advanced projects, tools and accessories. We hope to make Metal Spinning into a main stream crafting hobby for turners.

We'll be delivering FREE informational / Instructional and You Tube DVD's, starter sets and a dedicated Metal Spinning Catalog come early September.  Keep your eye on our website for availability.

Ed Levy
VP and GM  Penn State Industries


----------



## Haynie (Aug 18, 2011)

You can get tools and other stuff here

http://www.metalspinningworkshop.com/index.html

Is this you guys too?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 18, 2011)

psilevy said:


> Try to find a supplier of metal spinning tools or accessories in this country (or in the world) and you'll find they don't exist.



I'd bet you could find a few people around here to help with that..


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 18, 2011)

I received a metal spinning rest with my pm 90 when I bought it. It was a pm product I believe. Sold it. For a nice sum.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 18, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > Woodturning workshop did a segment on metal spinning, Yoder nearly cut his head off . Above every thing else, you need a Powerhouse lathe, and a special tool rest. But you can make some cute lids and such for turned boxes. It looks like way too much work for me!!
> ...




Dawn, I have it on my DVR but I have yet to figure out how to transfer any of the stuff to get it either in my computer, and then to a disk.


----------



## psilevy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Metal Spinning Workshop*



Haynie said:


> You can get tools and other stuff here
> 
> http://www.metalspinningworkshop.com/index.html
> 
> Is this you guys too?



We've partnered with Terry Tynan, the principal of Metal Spinning Workshop to design and develop our line.  He sells hand made professional tools, he designed a hobbyist line for us that we have made overseas at considerable savings.  He's doing our videos and product development - including projects and accessories.


----------

